# General > Hobbies >  Letraset pens

## biskit

For sale.Large basket of Letraset pens.44 Promarkers some used but all in good working conditions.32 Flexmarkers never been used,just taken out of packet.76 pens altogether,great for cardmaking etc.Looking for £35 or nearest offer for the lot as a pack of 12 Flexmarkers alone retail at £22.

----------

